# كيفية فصل الهيدروجين عن الاوكسجين عمليا



## خيرى العايد (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من حضراتكم لمن لديه اطلاع كافى عن الطرقه العمليه للحصول على الهايروجين من الماء 
وان تصلح لاستخدامها صناعيا لتشغيل المحركات بدل البانزين العادى
وما هى درجة الخطوره فى استخدام هذا الغاز فى المحركات 
ارجو ان يكون الرد من اصحاب الخبره والتجربه العمليه

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (11 يونيو 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته 
اخي اجابات هذه الاسئله و اكثر موجوده في قسم الطاقه البديله


----------



## الشخيبي (12 يونيو 2008)

*ينقل إلى قسم الطاقة البديلة...

من الملتقى العام..*


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 يونيو 2008)

لماذا تفصل الاوكسجين عن الهيدروجين ؟
احدهما يشتعل والأخر يساعد على الأشتعال , اذن احدهما يتمم ألأخر


----------



## كمال_حامد (14 يونيو 2008)

يفصله حتي لا ينفجر


----------



## أبو سياف (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو سياف (14 يونيو 2008)

*رسالة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 يونيو 2008)

وعليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 يونيو 2008)

use membrane between the stainless steel . this will separate the H2and O2


----------



## استاذ القانون (19 يونيو 2008)

alsaneyousef قال:


> use membrane between the stainless steel . this will separate the H2and O2


 ---------------------------------------------
how can that happen


----------



## alsaneyousef (19 يونيو 2008)

salam alikom
we built unit produce hydrogen by using stainles steel 304
this unit contain 8 sheets size 15*15cm 
and we useed ruber membrane .you can find this in car batteries
the membrane allowed the hydrogen ion and oxegen to pass and the water can't pass 
by using membrane between the stainless steel sheets you will have hydrogen in one sheet and oxygen in the other sheet .


----------



## saadgor (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
ولن هناك لدي بعض الأسئلة: 
هل سوف ينفصل الهيدرو جين عن الأوكسجين بصورة تامة (كل غاز على حدة وليس خليط)؟
هل هناك صور للتوضيح؟
كم يجب أن تكون المسافةةالفاصلة بين الصفائح؟
هل يمكن خزن الغازين أو الهيدرو جين على الأقل؟


وشكرا


----------



## alsaneyousef (21 يونيو 2008)

yes you separate the H2 and O2 completly 
the distance between stainles steel 1cm depend on the water conductivity 
and you can store H2 no problem


----------

